
Making Pictures with Data - eaguyhn
https://www.datafix.com.au/BASHing/2019-04-14.html
======
tincholio
You can do much better than ImageMagick, if you want to visualize data like
that. Veles ([https://codisec.com/binary-visualization-
explained/](https://codisec.com/binary-visualization-explained/)) (previous HN
discussion:
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15164166)](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15164166\)))
is a nice example of this.

R and ggplot ([https://martin.varela.fi/2017/09/09/simple-binary-data-
visua...](https://martin.varela.fi/2017/09/09/simple-binary-data-
visualization/)) can get you some nice visualization with just a few lines of
code, too (though not as nice as the Veles tool).

------
campground
Micah Elizabeth Scott (scanlime) talks about using a similar trick as a first
step into reverse engineering firmware:
[https://youtu.be/UTUYl-2g-r4?t=328](https://youtu.be/UTUYl-2g-r4?t=328)

------
ebg13
All of computer graphics is making pictures with data. All of computer vision
is making data with pictures.

